# Welche Klassen werden diesmal OP?



## Gosat (8. Januar 2010)

Bin mal gespannt auf eure Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX Gruppo-Anti Viola Xx (8. Januar 2010)

Also ich bin der Meinung das die Zeit der Schurken nun geschlagen hat. Mage könnte ich mir auch vorstellen aber hoffentlich nicht Dudu,Hunter oder DK.

mfg


----------



## michi002 (8. Januar 2010)

also ich könnt mir vorstellen dass sie vorallem schamis (damit meine ich nicht healschamis) im pvp mal pushen.
Schurke und Mages sind auch ein guter Tipp, sie sind zwar stark, wurden aber lange schon nicht mehr gepusht, keine neuen pvp-fähigkeiten usw. (außer das eis endtalent)


----------



## Eddishar (8. Januar 2010)

Ich verstehe die Frage nicht ... welche Klassen SIND op, oder welche WERDEN op sein ... wann?


----------



## Gosat (8. Januar 2010)

Aber andererseits waren schurken ja schon immer nicht gerade die größten Opfer, also denke ich,dass sie auf jeden Fall in der oberen Liga spielen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkryzon (8. Januar 2010)

Eddishar schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Frage nicht ... welche Klassen SIND op, oder welche WERDEN op sein ... wann?


ich mein wenn man sowas von anfang an klären würde wäre die umfrage sogar teilweise sinnvoll ^^ 
ohne zeitangabe total unsinnig!


----------



## Gosat (8. Januar 2010)

Eddishar schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Frage nicht ... welche Klassen SIND op, oder welche WERDEN op sein ... wann?




Natürlich in cataclysm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkryzon (8. Januar 2010)

wenns optimal läuft keine ^^ 
aber es gibt immer klassen die eine gewisse klasse gut kontern kann


----------



## Noldan (8. Januar 2010)

Ich denke mal die Palas. Sind ja bekanntlich Blizzards Lieblinge. Aber mir soll es recht sein, ich spiel einen xD

Bei den Enhancer Shamic ist sicherlich auch Luft nach oben. Die ware noch nie ganz oben mit dabei (bei gleichen Eqip und Skill im Vergleich zu anderen Klassen). Also Blizzard pusht den Enhancer, ich würde mich freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andoral1990 (8. Januar 2010)

Eule!


----------



## Braamséry (8. Januar 2010)

Ich würd auf Palas tippen.

Und gerecht wird PvP nie sein. Nicht nur, weil eine Klasse die andere, nach Schere-Stein-Papier Prinzip, weghaut, sondern weil eine Klasse fast alles weghaun wird.


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (8. Januar 2010)

as usual :

Palas und schurken 

 ( die hexer natürlich auch, aber von denen redet man nicht so also pssssssssssssst)


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Januar 2010)

xX schrieb:


> *Also ich bin der Meinung das die Zeit der Schurken nun geschlagen hat*. Mage könnte ich mir auch vorstellen aber hoffentlich nicht Dudu,Hunter oder DK.
> 
> mfg


War die nicht zu Classic Zeiten auf 60? Mit anständig Equip lagst da schneller als man Blinzeln konnte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Noldan schrieb:


> *Ich denke mal die Palas. Sind ja bekanntlich Blizzards Lieblinge*. Aber mir soll es recht sein, ich spiel einen xD
> 
> Bei den Enhancer Shamic ist sicherlich auch Luft nach oben. Die ware noch nie ganz oben mit dabei (bei gleichen Eqip und Skill im Vergleich zu anderen Klassen). Also Blizzard pusht den Enhancer, ich würde mich freuen
> 
> ...


Sah mir Pre BC nicht so aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mich würde freuen wenn der Shadow-Priest mal wieder bisschen vor stößt oder aber der Melee-Shamy wie schon genannt wurde.

MfG Nex  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kæran (8. Januar 2010)

Ich schätze Hunter und Melee-Shamy
Kann natürlich auch das komplette Gegenteil werden
Aber wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass mein Hunter nicht mehr oom geht finde ich das schon ziemlich OP


----------



## AerionD (8. Januar 2010)

Ich sag' mal vollkommen unbegründet Überlebensjäger, lasst die Hexenjagt beginnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (8. Januar 2010)

Alle.


----------



## Nocx (8. Januar 2010)

ich tipp mal auf den warri


----------



## Arosk (8. Januar 2010)

Naja... auf keinenfall Hunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## merc91 (8. Januar 2010)

ich würde spontan tippen, dass es irgendwas plattentragendes sein wird. die klassen finde ich hat blizz ja eh am liebsten. auch wenn sie das mal öfters am krieger statt immer nur am pala oder dk zeigen könnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich würd sagen zeit fürn OP der krieger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Booldwish (8. Januar 2010)

OP in welchem sinn also das du das add on meinst ok 

aber wo PvP oder PvE?

ich würde sagen der arme Pala bekommt noch nen dutzend nützliches PvP zeugs^^

ne mal im ernst

PvE:
Denke DK,Mages und Schurken werden im Pen..meter ganz oben sein.
Shadow push dringend nötig.

PvP:
Soll endlich aussterben hab echt keine Lust mehr dauert hier und da nerfs an ihrgend welchen klassen was dann wiederrum das PvE ungewollt nerft^^.

Pala,DK und dudu benötigen mal nen Nerf
Aber wie gesagt kann man PvP und PvE leider nich trennen und deshalb Blizz mimimimimi streicht PvP^^


gez: ein DK^^

Edit:
Achso jede Klasse ist und wird auf ihre Art OP sein/bleiben
Die eine Klasse brauch dafür Skill die andere weniger.
Blizz bemüht sich klassen gleichermaßen op zu halten aber dies wird niemals so hinhauen wie es sich der ein oder andere Spieler wünscht.


----------



## MaexxDesign (8. Januar 2010)

Da sieht man wieder, dass das Klassenprinzip vor langer Zeit übern Haufen geworfen wurde.
Wer zu 60er Zeiten PVP machen wollte, tat dies mit reinen Schadensklassen wie Schurke, Magier oder Furor-Krieger.
Kaum jemand spielte einen Paladin oder Schamanen, weil das Unterstützerklassen waren und man sehr gutes Equip und Skill brauchte, um ansatzweise mit den reinen DD mithalten zu können.
Einen Paladin sah ich zu 90% als Heilbüchse rumlaufen.
Heute kann jede Klasse alles.
Da sind die Spieler selbst schuld, weil sie immer rumheulen, dass andere Klassen mehr Schaden machen !
Bestes Beispiel ist der  Paladin.
"Macht keinen Schaden.. kann nur heilen und tanken." Ja, so war das von Blizzard auch angedacht ! Wer Schaden machen will, soll eine DD-Klasse spielen und keine Unterstützer und dann rumheulen !
Verschiedene Klassen mit verschiedenen Fähigkeiten. Und nicht alle Klassen, die alles können.

PreBC:
DD: Schurke, Magier, Jäger, Hexenmeister
Heilung: Priester, Druide
Tank: Krieger, Druide, Paladin
Unterstützung: Paladin, Schamane

Was ist abgesehen von den DD noch davon übriggeblieben ?


----------



## Cyradix (8. Januar 2010)

Booldwish schrieb:


> Edit:
> Achso jede Klasse ist und wird auf ihre Art OP sein/bleiben
> Die eine Klasse brauch dafür Skill die andere weniger.
> Blizz bemüht sich klassen gleichermaßen op zu halten aber dies wird niemals so hinhauen wie es sich der ein oder andere Spieler wünscht.



in wow brauch man noch skill ? O.o 

soweit ich weiß zählt ja nurnoch das " ilvl " und " Achievments " und das penis meter aba wayne..

würd sagen hunter und palas werden gut abgehen mitm addon


----------



## Agyros (8. Januar 2010)

> Ich denke mal die Palas. Sind ja bekanntlich Blizzards Lieblinge. Aber mir soll es recht sein, ich spiel einen xD



Die wollen wohl eher wieder gutmachen, was sie früher verzapft haben xD


----------



## Bioernus (8. Januar 2010)

die aussage: klasse xyz, weils mal wieder an der zeit wäre
...stört mich etwas, weil op sein ja nichts positives ist.

hoffe, mit dem addon werden die klassen wieder stärker voneinander abgegrenzt, und jeder spieler hat die möglichkeit, seine klasse individueller zu spielen.

jede klasse soll natürlich die möglichkeit haben im alleingang vernünftig leveln zu können, im übrigen sollte aber jede klasse in ihrem spezialgebiet führend sein. eine hybridklasse braucht wirklich nicht den längsten zu haben ;-) dafür hat sie aber den dicksten.

daher antwort: ja, ich fürchte, es wird wieder einzelne klassen geben die op sein werden.


----------



## VILOGITY (8. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Naja... auf keinenfall Hunter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wieso ?
Jetzt sind mal die Kinder wieder dran, is ja auch schon ne Weile her das der BM Hunter was reissen konnte.
Is natürlich bitter für alle Pala(Retri) + DK reroller die mit jedem Patch eine ins Gesicht bekommen haben seit 3.0.
Ja Ja ich weis, haben allllle schon seit BC Paladin gespielt und der war mit Patch 3.0 auch NIE OP.......
Darum konnte man nach 3.0 auch über Pala Köpfe von Strangle bis nach Nordend hüpfen ohne den Boden zu 
berühren.


----------



## PewPew_oO (8. Januar 2010)

Ich denke, die Zeit der zaubernden Klassen ist gekommen!


----------



## Baruma (8. Januar 2010)

Booldwish schrieb:


> Pala,DK und dudu benötigen mal nen Nerf




ich find es so toll wenn wieder jemand schreibt "nerf klasse XY"....  ihr denkt dran das ihr mit solchen klassen raidet? was ist denn wenn dein duduheiler später nicht mehr mit dir durch ne ini kommt weil sein manareg und seine heilungen um 50% reduziert wurden?!?! *übertrieben geschrieben aber ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine* oder der pala tank keinen "zorn der gerechtigkeit" mehr hat zum aggro aufbauen?!?

dann werden diese klasse wieder schön bei penny bei den einkaufswagen stehen und storchenbräupilz aus der pet-flasche trinken weil sie wieder keiner mitnehmen will. 

denken wir an pala vergelter in bc! die wurden sofort aus gruppen geschmissen wenn sie sagten sie wären vergelter! aber naja... macht ihr mal weiter so, ich spiel weiter meine mage


----------



## dergrossegonzo (8. Januar 2010)

Ich verstehe den Grund der Umfrage nicht ganz.

Erstens ist es noch lang hin, zweitens kann das jede Klasse sein.

Overpowert ist eh ein blödes Wort. Im Moment machen einige Klassen mehr Schaden
aber solange mir nicht so einer recount vor die Nase hält und schreibt "mach mal so viel
Schaden wie ich" ist mir das egal.

Ich bin im 25er auf Platz 5-6 in das reicht mir. Ich liebe meinen Krieger und wegen mir 
machen DKs doppelt so viel Schaden. Trotzdem bleib ich beim Krieger.

Ich finde Spieler arm die eine Klasse nur spielen wenn sie den meisten Schaden macht.

Irgendwie hat man da das Gefühl die müssen Minderwertigkeitskomplexe kompensieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_Und zu den PvPlern, die dauernd schreien, sag ich gar nix mehr. Das Trauerspiel geht  schon seit Jahren so._


----------



## RKAN (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

also ich hoffe die Schurken, mein Main ist ein Schurke denn ich jetzt eigentlich nicht mehr spiele. Hab mit ihm zwar nur PVP gemacht, aber letzens als ich wieder die Schlachtfelder unsicher machen wollte ist mir aufgefallen das ich nur der Opfer bin. Nich das das jetzt heißen soll das ich den Schurken nicht spielen kann sondern das man ohne ein sehr gutes Equip no chance gegen anderen Klassen hat.

Letzens in Warsong, mich erwischt ein Mage denn kriege ich noch knapp hin, kommt ein pala nacht => instant tot bevor ich vanisch machen kann. Oder dudus? WTF! Haben Schurken überhaupt ne Chance gegen Dudus oder Palas?


Ps.: Spiele jetzt nen Pala, kann nur sagen n1 aber man kann den auch blind spielen^^


----------



## shady197 (8. Januar 2010)

Also ich bin der Meinung der Schamane, der Schurke oder der Hunter... warum? einfach nur so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## failrage (8. Januar 2010)

Ich würde mal vermuten reine DD-Klassen werden OP. Also Mage, Hexer, Schurke, Jäger. Ganz einfach weil die Game-DEsigner einsehen, dass Hybrid-Klassen in Fail of the Lich King zu stark waren. Naja, ist wohl eher Wunschdenken von mir...


----------



## Almasor (8. Januar 2010)

Ich denke es wird wieder eine der Klassen sein, die ich NICHT spiele^^
Ich hoffe nur, dass der BM Hunter wieder auf Normalstatus kommt und nicht von Natur aus, vorherbestimmt, wie im Weltengefüge verankert, 1000 dps weniger als vergleichbare DDs fährt.


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Januar 2010)

PS: Hab bei meinen Themenpost den BM ganz vergessen, der versauert permanent in meiner Charliste.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur weil man mitlerweile schon aus Raids gekickt wird, wenn man nicht immer die Skillung mit dem dicksten Potential nimmt.


----------



## DiemoX (8. Januar 2010)

Zum Topic: Ich tippe mal auf Hexer, besser gesagt, ich hoffe es! Wenn das Splittersystem umgeänder wird, sehe ich auf jeden fall mehr Potenzial in ihm.


----------



## Anburak-G (8. Januar 2010)

Ich vermisse Hogger in der Umfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (8. Januar 2010)

Hab ich was nicht mitbekommen ?

Welche Klassen diesmal OP werden ? DIESMAL ? Wann ? Ist was passiert ? Patch von dem Ich nichts weiß ?

Leute klärt mich auf


----------



## Curvatura (8. Januar 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> Hab ich was nicht mitbekommen ?
> 
> Welche Klassen diesmal OP werden ? DIESMAL ? Wann ? Ist was passiert ? Patch von dem Ich nichts weiß ?
> 
> Leute klärt mich auf



Der Thread ist in welcher Kategorie? Schau mal oben ... WoW: Cataclysm ... was meinst du worauf sich das bezieht?


----------



## Höllensturz (8. Januar 2010)

Die Realität is im Internet sehr dehnbar, ne?

ürgendwer wird schon op sein, denk eher ma die Klassen (mir fällt grad nur Hunter und Hexer ein) deren Kampfsystem gravierend geändert wird, also statt mana Ausdauer und Runen-Seelensplitter


----------



## Dabow (8. Januar 2010)

Curvatura schrieb:


> Der Thread ist in welcher Kategorie? Schau mal oben ... WoW: Cataclysm ... was meinst du worauf sich das bezieht?



Danke ... jetzt noch eine Frage ! 

Was machst du immernoch im WoW Forum wenn du EVE so toll findest und hier alles bemängelst was mit WoW zu tun hat. In den letzten Tagen habe ich viele Beiträge von dir gelesen. Das war der erste in dem du was sinnvolles von dir gegeben hast.

Und selbst hier - man kann auch freundlich antworten


----------



## Gartarus (8. Januar 2010)

Ich hab alles angekreuzt


----------



## Orgoron (8. Januar 2010)

Ich spiele selber gern WoW aber mit OP will euch doch Blizz nur verarschen die pushen mal wieder die nächste Klasse damit ihr den nächsten Twink hoch zieht und wieder Zeit und Geld in das Game steckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also aus der sicht würde ich sagen Priester, Hexer oder der Shami im PvP.


----------



## Elenenedh (8. Januar 2010)

Priester natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und zwar in jeder Lebenslage!


----------



## Sarazin (8. Januar 2010)

Die Frage sollte eher heißen, welche Klassen hätten es *verdient* gebufft zu werden:

mit WotLK wurden endlich mal die Hunter gebuffed und man muss abwarten wie sich die Mechaniken (ohne Mana) mit Cata ändern werden; ich will damit sagen, dass hier evtl nachholbedarf besteht.

Welche Klassen auf jeden Fall gebuffed werden sollten:

PvE
- Eule
- Shamy (also PewPew und BumBum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
- SP
- Dudu? (andere Formen/ hier kenne ich mich zuwenig aus... und weiß daher nicht, wie die sich in ICC machen)
- Retri (sehe kaum richtig gute Retris in guten Raids die mit Rogues, Mages, Warries und Hunters mithalten können, wenn diese zu spielen verstehen 

PvE (welche nicht gebuffed werden sollten)
- Rogues
- Mages
- Warries

Begründung: zu dem Zeitpunkt zu dem ich gespielt habe (kurz vor 3.2) haben die ordentlich Schaden gemacht.

Fazit: Eulen auf jeden Fall... das ist kein Level-Specc und kein PvP-Specc... also entweder raus damit oder buffen, da er sonst sehr sinnlos ist... ich spiele selber keinen Dudu höre aber immer von anderen, dass dieser sehr underpowered ist.
Außerdem ist der Eulen-dance unübertroffen... das heitert mich nach jeden Wipe immer wieder auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (8. Januar 2010)

Ich sehe garkeine Eulen in den BGs man sollte die mal pushen!
Und Enhancer Schamis die es wirklich drauf haben können alles töten!


----------



## Warp16 (8. Januar 2010)

Ich hoffe das der Feral dudu gebufft wird.
Katze könnte was stärker im pve sein, zu naxx zeiten wars schön^^
Und Bären hams sowieso verdient mit Wotlk der Nerf war zu extrem.


----------



## Carlor1337 (8. Januar 2010)

100% Der Hexenmeister! Seelensplittersystem > all

Instant soulfire inc!!


Immerhin hoffe ich es :-)


----------



## Ero12 (8. Januar 2010)

also ganz ehrlich mann kanns nicht sagen des einzige was ich dazu sagen kann ist schurken magier hexenmeister und hunter die sind die einzigen klassen die nur reinen dmg machn können und mann sollte ihnen es auch geben sie habe 3 talent trees mit dmg deswegen sollte sie auch den meisten dmg machen mehr also andere klassen da sie weder heilen und noch tanken können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kezpa (8. Januar 2010)

Booldwish schrieb:


> OP in welchem sinn also das du das add on meinst ok
> 
> aber wo PvP oder PvE?
> 
> ...





was laberst du da pala benötigt ma nen Nerf? -.- der hat in den letzten Zwei patches dicke nervs bekommen. Siegel des Befehls wurd generft...Siegel des Märtyrers komplett weg und handauflegen verursacht Vorahnungsdebuff...das sind ersma nerfs genug..ich wär ma für nen Push -.- nur weil manche leute gegen palas loosen weil sie nicht wissen wie man richtig kontert heulen sie gleich rum äääääh der macht bubble wenn er auf 5% life is und healt sich komplett hoch und haut mich dann kaputt....
Was ich finde was Zeit wäre zu Nerfen sind die DKs....habt ihr euch ma den Blut Baum richtig durchgelesen?
Allein die Blutpräsenz gewährt ihnen permanente 15% mehr dmg -.- das sind quasi die Flügel des Palas nur 5% weniger...dann noch bösartigkeit drauf 20% dmg bonus zusätzlich...=35% mehr dmg...OP???!!!!! jA!
auf fast jedem bzw jedem zweiten Talent beim Blutbaum sieht man dort. .... Die critische Trefferchance von der und der attacke wird um so und soviel % erhöht..was zu 90% immer mehr als 30% beträgt -.
das geht den kompletten Baum runter...
ich komm zwar gegen die meisten Dks an mit meinem Pala aber trotzdem....
die sollten ma nen richtig dicken nerf kriegen - oder ganz entfernen sind eh hässlich

Meine Meinung


----------



## Orgoron (9. Januar 2010)

Kezpa schrieb:


> was laberst du da pala benötigt ma nen Nerf? -.- der hat in den letzten Zwei patches dicke nervs bekommen. Siegel des Befehls wurd generft...Siegel des Märtyrers komplett weg und handauflegen verursacht Vorahnungsdebuff...das sind ersma nerfs genug..ich wär ma für nen Push -.- nur weil manche leute gegen palas loosen weil sie nicht wissen wie man richtig kontert heulen sie gleich rum äääääh der macht bubble wenn er auf 5% life is und healt sich komplett hoch und haut mich dann kaputt....
> Was ich finde was Zeit wäre zu Nerfen sind die DKs....habt ihr euch ma den Blut Baum richtig durchgelesen?
> Allein die Blutpräsenz gewährt ihnen permanente 15% mehr dmg -.- das sind quasi die Flügel des Palas nur 5% weniger...dann noch bösartigkeit drauf 20% dmg bonus zusätzlich...=35% mehr dmg...OP???!!!!! jA!
> auf fast jedem bzw jedem zweiten Talent beim Blutbaum sieht man dort. .... Die critische Trefferchance von der und der attacke wird um so und soviel % erhöht..was zu 90% immer mehr als 30% beträgt -.
> ...




Entscheident ist doch was dabei für Schaden unterm Strich rauskommt und da liegt der DK mit anderen Klassen bestefalls gleichauf umd mit nem Pala über Dk`s zu weinen ist ja wohl mal lol ^^


----------



## Bader1 (10. Januar 2010)

Kezpa schrieb:


> was laberst du da pala benötigt ma nen Nerf? -.- der hat in den letzten Zwei patches dicke nervs bekommen. Siegel des Befehls wurd generft...Siegel des Märtyrers komplett weg und handauflegen verursacht Vorahnungsdebuff...das sind ersma nerfs genug..ich wär ma für nen Push -.- nur weil manche leute gegen palas loosen weil sie nicht wissen wie man richtig kontert heulen sie gleich rum äääääh der macht bubble wenn er auf 5% life is und healt sich komplett hoch und haut mich dann kaputt....
> Was ich finde was Zeit wäre zu Nerfen sind die DKs....habt ihr euch ma den Blut Baum richtig durchgelesen?
> Allein die Blutpräsenz gewährt ihnen permanente 15% mehr dmg -.- das sind quasi die Flügel des Palas nur 5% weniger...dann noch bösartigkeit drauf 20% dmg bonus zusätzlich...=35% mehr dmg...OP???!!!!! jA!
> auf fast jedem bzw jedem zweiten Talent beim Blutbaum sieht man dort. .... Die critische Trefferchance von der und der attacke wird um so und soviel % erhöht..was zu 90% immer mehr als 30% beträgt -.
> ...



Ein guter Waffenkrieger kann gegen einen guten Paladin nur mit allen Cds gewinnen...naja ich wäre fürn Krieger push.


----------



## Kramatieklärher (10. Januar 2010)

die derzeit schwächste klasse im pvp...
jeder weiß worüber ich rede, natürlich vergelter palas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kramatieklärher (10. Januar 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Ich sehe garkeine Eulen in den BGs man sollte die mal pushen!



Vielen dank, du sprichst mir aus der Seele!!!


----------



## Vrocas (14. Januar 2010)

ich glaube der Schamane oder Druide.

Diese zwei klassen sind ja nämlich sehr naturverbunden und das passt einfach mit cataclysm.

Ich meine: Mit wotlk (Untote, eisige Landschaften, riesen schlacht zwischen Licht und untot) wurde ja so ziemlich der pala und der frost mage op 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Pala wegen den untoten und Frost magier wegen der zehrenden Kälte Nordends.

Mit BC war der Hexer ja auch ziemlich op und das passte einfach mit Burning crusade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xibo (14. Januar 2010)

Also ich würd mal eher sagen die solln den Jäger noch bissl  OP  und ele schami

dan würd ich mich mal wieder über blizz freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (14. Januar 2010)

Gosat schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt auf eure Meinung <img src="http://www.buffed.de/forum/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wink.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm Holypriester machen mit heilige nova bei Cata 30% der Hp weg und die nova stunnt für 3 sec bei nem Globalen cd von 0,8 oda so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexold (14. Januar 2010)

hunter wird mit den patchen abwechselnd extrem op und total low sein(fokus)
ansonsten sehe ich schadows, meele-schamanen und eulen ganz weit oben(hybride allgemein)
schurken und mages gehn den bach runter, hexer liegt im mittelfeld
dks und krieger unteres mittelfeld


----------



## Crystania (14. Januar 2010)

Gehe stark davon aus, dass Hexenmeister wieder nen Buff bekommen, wie jetzt schon geplant, und dass sie wieder mit 3 Tasten erster im Damagemeter sein werden wie zu Anfang von WotLK.


----------



## Held² (14. Januar 2010)

Also ich sehe die gefahr beim Jäger da Blizzard die Klasse mit dem nächsten Addon fast komplett verändert und der Jäger mit Fokus kämpft statt mana natürlich kann das auch in die andere richtung gehen und der Jäger wird dann mit patch 4.1 gebufft bis er zu OP ist und dann wieder generft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Eule hat aber auch potenzial das sie OP werden könnte da BLizzard doch angekündigt hat die Eule PvP tauglicher zumachen

Dks werden mit dem nächsten Addon wahrscheinlich die PvP Opfer schlecht hin werden ^^

aber im Endeffekt kann man es nur schwer einschätzen welche Klasse mit dem nächsten Addon OP wird da die Talentbäume zum teil komplett neu gestaltet werden

mfg


----------



## Sèv! (14. Januar 2010)

Die Frage ist eher:
Welcher Mensch wird diesmal OP?
Es steckt allein der Mensch dahinter,nicht die Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So far..-.-


----------



## Chillers (14. Januar 2010)

xX schrieb:


> Also ich bin der Meinung das die Zeit der Schurken nun geschlagen hat. Mage könnte ich mir auch vorstellen aber hoffentlich nicht Dudu,Hunter oder DK.
> 
> mfg


Habe für >Druiden< gevotet, weil mir das gefallen würde...hrhrhrhrhrhr.

Aber denke, Schurken (denen gönne ich es auch!), Hexenmeister.
Magier wäre zu schön, um wahr zu werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (14. Januar 2010)

Sèv! schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher:
> Welcher Mensch wird diesmal OP?
> Es steckt allein der Mensch dahinter,nicht die Klasse
> 
> ...


stimmt nicht kennst du noch den SL Wl mit 3 tasten? 
aber das ist OT und hat überhauptnichts mit dem Thema zu tun


----------



## Cheaters (14. Januar 2010)

Bader schrieb:


> <!--quoteo(post=2368346:date=8.01.2010, 15:07:name=Kezpa)--><div class='quotetop'>ZITAT(Kezpa @ 8.01.2010, 15:07) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2368346"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->was laberst du da pala benötigt ma nen Nerf? -.- der hat in den letzten Zwei patches dicke nervs bekommen. Siegel des Befehls wurd generft...Siegel des Märtyrers komplett weg und handauflegen verursacht Vorahnungsdebuff...das sind ersma nerfs genug..ich wär ma für nen Push -.- nur weil manche leute gegen palas loosen weil sie nicht wissen wie man richtig kontert heulen sie gleich rum äääääh der macht bubble wenn er auf 5% life is und healt sich komplett hoch und haut mich dann kaputt....
> Was ich finde was Zeit wäre zu Nerfen sind die DKs....habt ihr euch ma den Blut Baum richtig durchgelesen?
> Allein die Blutpräsenz gewährt ihnen permanente 15% mehr dmg -.- das sind quasi die Flügel des Palas nur 5% weniger...dann noch bösartigkeit drauf 20% dmg bonus zusätzlich...=35% mehr dmg...OP???!!!!! jA!
> auf fast jedem bzw jedem zweiten Talent beim Blutbaum sieht man dort. .... Die critische Trefferchance von der und der attacke wird um so und soviel % erhöht..was zu 90% immer mehr als 30% beträgt -.
> ...



Kann ich nur bestätigen, aber geht nicht in allen Fällen... gibt ja noch die Bubble... 
Ansonsten sind meiner Meinung nach Palas OP, Baumdruiden... und Hexenmeister, die letzteren Zwei halten einfach viel zu viel aus.
Denke das der Schamane etwas gebufft wird, und die restlichen Klassen so bleiben (d.h. nicht gebufft werden)

MfG


----------



## Brokulus (15. Januar 2010)

Die Hexenmeister werden zwar gebufft, aber ich glaube nicht das wir dadurch OP werden. Wir werden so auf die gleich Höhe der andern ziehen.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Januar 2010)

SHATTENPRIESTER !!!11elf


----------



## leckaeis (18. Januar 2010)

Okay, die meisten gehen davon aus, das Hexer die neue OP-Klasse werden.
Dann mal fix ins Blizz-Forum mit euch und Hexer-Buffs fordern ;D


----------



## brot91 (20. Januar 2010)

Kramatieklärher schrieb:


> die derzeit schwächste klasse im pvp...
> jeder weiß worüber ich rede, natürlich vergelter palas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





?? seit wann sind vergelter in wotlk die schwächste klasse im pvp? ich würde eher sagen die gehört zu den stärkeren klassen






hunter wird hoffentlich wieder gebufft, hab meinen auf lvl 72 auf eis gelegt weil er total langweilig und low war^^

drui baum wird whl wieder saustarker healer im pvp sein (hoff ich zumindest^^) und dk sollte auch weiterhin stark bleiben, is ja ne heldenklasse ;P


----------



## Hexalot (20. Januar 2010)

ganz klar hexenmeister und paladin


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (1. Februar 2010)

hoffen wa doch dass es blizz schafft alle gut zu balancen, was vllt. nich immer so der fall war.
aber die hoffnung stirbt wie bekannt immer zuletzt.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (14. Februar 2010)

schurken und dks...vllt wieder mal hexer ^^


----------



## Bröselmonster (29. März 2010)

Ich beantworte das ma ganz fix:
Priester und Hexenmeister

Und jetz die logische Argumentation:
Das sind die einzigen beiden Klassen die noch nie "OP" waren.

Und jetz schoma den Satz an alle Klugscheißer:
Nö, spiele davon bereits weder das eine noch das andere.


----------



## Chalkzone (29. März 2010)

Bröselmonster schrieb:


> Ich beantworte das ma ganz fix:
> Priester und Hexenmeister
> 
> Und jetz die logische Argumentation:
> ...



Wann waren Eulen mal "OP"?


----------



## koolt (29. März 2010)

Es werden weiterhin die Palas bleiben.


----------



## Aggropip (29. März 2010)

koolt schrieb:


> Es werden weiterhin die Palas bleiben.


Ich hoffe nicht. Ich war so froh einer der wenigen retris zusein die im Raid dmg gemacht haben.... dann kam 3.0 und jeder 2. pala war auf einmal retri -.-


----------



## bloodstained (29. März 2010)

Wenn ich das schon höre...Schurken/Hexer/Magier sind und werden OP weil sie mehr dps machen wie die hybriden Klassen...OP sind für mich Klassen die 2-3 unterschiedliche Rollen einnehmen können und trotzdem genausoviel dps fahren oder Heilung raushauen wie Klassen die zb nur dps fahren können(siehe oben genannte)...Dann gebt den Schurken ne tank-skillung und den Magiern ne heal-skillung und schon dürft ihr auch die dps-nerf Keulen schwingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn wozu sollte man Schurken noch mitnehmen wenn jeder dudu depp genausoviel dps fährt und zusätzlich noch raidbuffs und zusätzlich noch ne tank Skillung oder zusaätzlich noch ne heal skillung parat stellen kann? Also bitte... 
OP? Palas ganz vorne


----------



## Deaded (29. März 2010)

Ich denke mal Schamanen . . . erstens ists ne klasse die den ein oder anderen Buff verträgt OHNE op zu werden. Zweitens: Cataclysm -  elementare und so!^^

Dann warhscheinlich noch Hexer und Jäger . . . aber nur weil sich deren Spielmechaniken völlig ändern werden, und wir können ja ahnen das Blizz das am Anfang nicht so richtig gebalanced bekommt!^^

Krieger kriegen (wie immer) nen Nerf!^^
Palas auch (verdienterweise!)
Und Mages . . . ach die werden so bleiben... nur wird der nächste ImbaddOP Skilltree dann wohl eher Feuer werden!^^ (Würde passen!)
Druiden haben genug GUTE Skilltrees zur verfügung . . . die verschermerzen es wenn einer davon mal nicht sooooo toll ist!^^
Schurken waren immer ein wenig OP - das muss nicht noch forciert werden! (gerade nach den letztens Buffs aus 3.3.3!)
Dk´s ... werden . . .tja . ..  keine Ahnung ... entweder weiter OP sein oder mit der Nerfkeule nach Tiefenheim geschickt!^^
Priester haben gute DD und heal skills, auch fürs PvP. Das kann man eigentlich so lassen, vielelicht mit ein weniger mehr abwechslung für den DD tree, das würd reichen.

So ... meine 2 cent für den Spekulations Ofen!^^

dEaD


----------



## szene333 (29. März 2010)

Deaded schrieb:


> Schurken waren immer ein wenig OP - das muss nicht noch forciert werden! (gerade nach den letztens Buffs aus 3.3.3!)



Hab ich was in den patchnotes verpasst?


----------



## sdm (29. März 2010)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Ja Ja ich weis, haben allllle schon seit BC Paladin gespielt und der war mit Patch 3.0 auch NIE OP.......



Nee, die haben sogar schon in Classic (!) einen Vergelter(!)pala gespielt und sogar aktiv geraidet(!). Und zwar weil ihre Gilde unbedingt SdK (anfangs 31er im Ret-Baum) wollte.  Wer's glaubt...


----------



## bloodstained (29. März 2010)

Deaded schrieb:


> Schurken waren immer ein wenig OP - das muss nicht noch forciert werden! (gerade nach den letztens Buffs aus 3.3.3!)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na dann lass mal hören wieso Schurken deiner Meinung nach OP sind(gerade nach 3.3.3)!?


----------



## Snake202 (29. März 2010)

Hm ich denke nicht dass es diesmal so extrem wird wie am Anfang von WotLK ... das schlimmste waren ja teilweiße die neuen Endtalente (MS-Krieger, SV-Hunter, ...) und komplett überarbeitete Spielweißen, wie beim Pala.
Anfangs wird es klar Balance Probleme geben, das is nicht zu vermeiden ^^
Aber so wirklich OP wird wohl keine Klasse, aber ich denke mal, dass evtl. Mages, Schurken und Krieger Anfangs etwas stärker werden als die anderen, fragt mich nicht warum, is einfach so n Gefühl ^^


----------



## sdm (29. März 2010)

Snake202 schrieb:


> Aber so wirklich OP wird wohl keine Klasse



Oh doch, es wird wieder OP Klassen geben. "Jeder darf mal 1-2 Patches lang OP sein" - das ist schliesslich Blizzards Idee von Balance.


----------



## LiamProd (29. März 2010)

Gosat schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt auf eure Meinung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Lass es mich anhand des Beispiels erklären:

*Mama*: So wir gehen morgen alle Eis essen!
Kind1: Toll darauf freu ich mich!
Kind2: Endlich das wurde aber auch Zeit!
Kind3: Ich hab es gwusst, danke Mama.
*DU*:	Gehen wir morgen alle Eis essen, Mama?

*Mama*: Ja natürlich, alle außer DU!



Ich denke das keine Klasse bevorzugt verstärkt wird, das sind alles auswirkungen der neuen Fähigkeiten und Tallente der Jeweiligen Klasse auf andere Klassen, oder seh ich das Falsch?


----------



## DarkSharker (29. März 2010)

Ich den denke, dass der Hunter in cataclysm OP sein wird vlt auch der Mage.
Pala auf jedenfall nichtm mehr, weil die schon ihr Vergnügen in Wotlk hatten.
Hexenmeister kann man eigentlich auch ausschließen weil die ja zu BC- Zeiten ihre schon imba waren.


----------



## Tris10 (29. März 2010)

Da in WotLK Pala und DK die Hauptrollen spielen, werden diese 2 sicher hinten anstehen müssen im neuen Addon.

Pala war/ist sowohl als DD, Heiler und Tank im Vergleich zu anderen Hybridklassen OP.
DK als DD macht weiterhin im Vergleich zu seinen Hybrid DD Kollegen zu viel DMG.

Bei beiden ist also zu erwarten, dass sie sicher nicht die Hauptrolle spielen werden.

Hybriden:
Bei den Hybridklassen würde ich jetzt mal auf den Schamanen setzen, da er erstens in jedem seiner Specs mehr oder weniger hinten anstehen muss in WotLK. Die Schamanengemeinde musste sehr viel leiden in WotLK.
Hier ist also ein Push zu erwarten. DD als auch Heiler. Evtl auch beim Priester, Heiler als auch DD. 

reine DDs:
Der Schurke steht seit langem oben DMG Meter, es ist auch seine Aufgabe, keine Frage. Der Hexer wurde gut nachgebessert mit den letzten Patches.
Trotzdem denke ich, dass es mit dem neuen Addon nicht mehr der Schurke sein wird sondern die völlig neu überarbeitete Klasse (kein Mana mehr): Jäger!

Deshalb mein Tipp: *Schamane* (ein DD Spec & Heiler) sowie ein Spec des *Jäger*


----------



## zerre (29. März 2010)

Elenenedh schrieb:


> Priester natürlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




kannst du gedanken lesen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bloodstained (30. März 2010)

Tris10 schrieb:


> Da in WotLK Pala und DK die Hauptrollen spielen, werden diese 2 sicher hinten anstehen müssen im neuen Addon.
> 
> Pala war/ist sowohl als DD, Heiler und Tank im Vergleich zu anderen Hybridklassen OP.
> DK als DD macht weiterhin im Vergleich zu seinen Hybrid DD Kollegen zu viel DMG.
> ...



*Jäger* wär durchaus ne Möglichkeit, da sie ja zur zeit etwas von der oberen dps Bildfläche verschwunden sind...jedenfalls in den Raids in denen ich bin sind es eher die Caster oder Schurken die ganz oben stehen...
dieses ewige hin und her mit den Jägern sollte mit Cata echt mal zuende gebracht werden.
*
Hybridklassen* push?Find ich immer ne Frechheit wenn die hybriden vordern mehr dmg oder mehr heilen zu können wie die reinen dmg Klassen...ein großer buff hier würde ich echt für fehl am Platz finden.

Die gängigen Ranglisten find ich eigentlich recht in Ordnung, wirklich imba oder op ist niemand ...und wie wir alle Wissen ist es letztendlich* nur eine Frage der Technik*(/Zitat ende) und vorallem des Eq. Das war so, ist so und wird immer so bleiben in WoW wie auch in fast jedem andren.

naja vom PvP will ich jetzt mal nich anfangen...da könnte man sich über 1000 Seiten streiten


----------



## Fremder123 (30. März 2010)

bloodstained schrieb:


> *Hybridklassen* push?Find ich immer ne Frechheit wenn die hybriden vordern mehr dmg oder mehr heilen zu können wie die reinen dmg Klassen...ein großer buff hier würde ich echt für fehl am Platz finden.


Warum? Wieso? Wehalb? Sei doch froh dass es Hybriden gibt. Ich spiele einen Paladin und prügle (im 10er) nach dem Eingang die Mobs als Vergelter weg. Bei Mark'Gar specce ich auf Heiler um und unterstütze die beiden anderen Heiler, indem ich die Tanks am Leben halte (grad wenn mal wieder ein Heiler im Knochenstachel steckt). Danach geh ich wieder auf DD und prügle Saurfang und Fauldarm windelweich.

In allen Fällen habe ich meine Gruppe in meiner jeweiligen Rolle genauso unterstützt wie jede andere "reine" Heiler- oder Schadensklasse. Warum sollte ich deshalb also automatisch schlechter heilen/ Schaden machen müssen wie diese?! Der Schurke oder Jäger als reine DD-Klasse kann noch soviel Schaden machen... wenn nicht genug Heilung da ist (Valithria Traumwandler) oder der Schaden nicht reicht (Fauldarm) nützt auch das nix.

Man sollte erstmal nachdenken bevor man immer wieder in solch festgefahrene Pfade tritt. Und ich vertrete die Meinung, dass Hybridklassen das gleiche gottverdammte Recht haben, spitze in Heilung/ Tanken/ Schaden machen zu sein wie die Klassen, die eben "nix anderes können".

P.S. Was hat denn der Hybride eigentlich von seiner Hybridenrolle? Er muss meist mehrere Rüstungssets mit sich rumschleppen. Musst Du das als Jäger oder Schurke? Sicher nicht (PvP außen vor gelassen). Der Hybride hat noch dazu mehr Verantwortung, weil er mehrere Spielweisen gut können muss, um dem Raid die bestmögliche Unterstützung geben zu können. Der Jäger lehnt sich zurück und ist fein raus, denn "er kann ja nur Schaden machen". Und dann wird rumgeheult, wenn Hybriden die Rollen genausogut ausfüllen?! Lächerlich... vote for hybrid-push.^^


----------



## Karius (30. März 2010)

Ich verstehe die Umfrage nicht. Wann soll "diesmal" sein?


----------



## bloodstained (30. März 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Warum? Wieso? Wehalb? Sei doch froh dass es Hybriden gibt. Ich spiele einen Paladin und prügle (im 10er) nach dem Eingang die Mobs als Vergelter weg. Bei Mark'Gar specce ich auf Heiler um und unterstütze die beiden anderen Heiler, indem ich die Tanks am Leben halte (grad wenn mal wieder ein Heiler im Knochenstachel steckt). Danach geh ich wieder auf DD und prügle Saurfang und Fauldarm windelweich.
> 
> In allen Fällen habe ich meine Gruppe in meiner jeweiligen Rolle genauso unterstützt wie jede andere "reine" Heiler- oder Schadensklasse. Warum sollte ich deshalb also automatisch schlechter heilen/ Schaden machen müssen wie diese?! Der Schurke oder Jäger als reine DD-Klasse kann noch soviel Schaden machen... wenn nicht genug Heilung da ist (Valithria Traumwandler) oder der Schaden nicht reicht (Fauldarm) nützt auch das nix.
> 
> ...



okay dann kommt wohl die Frage auf wozu einen Schurken/Magier/Hexer/Jäger mitnehmen wobei Hybride den selben dmg fahren und sogar noch umspeccen können? Die Suche nach den hybriden für Raids ist schon ziemlich groß seid icc...natürlich sollen sie nicht am ende stehen in den verschiedenen Bereichen sei es dps, heal oder tank...aber ganz vorne? Wozu sollte man dann nochn Schurken mitnehmen wenns ne Katze nicht auch tut?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 EIn wenig Gerechtigkeit sollte schon da sein oder? Es ist schon nicht so einfach für die ein oder andere Klasse in einigen Raids unter zu kommen wenn schon ein Vertreter dieser Art vorhanden ist, als hybrid is die chance auf einen Raidplatz doch schon etwas höher...

Bsp.DuDu: Katze? Ne DDs haben wir genug!Aber als Heal kannste gerne mit! 
Bsp.Schurke: DD?Ne haben schon einen Schurken,suchen noch n' caster dd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schurke bringt halt nicht viel bis auf max. dps Zahlen mit und die Position willst ihm noch mit ner popeligen Katze nehmen? Na dann gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elnor (30. März 2010)

Ich denke zu Cata wird es einigermaßen wieder angelichen werden durch die neuen Talentbäume etc. Lassen wa uns überaschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meatwookie (30. März 2010)

so wies aussieht, kann in Cataclysm jede Klasse Heilen, Tanken und Schaden machen.


----------



## nöknök1 (30. März 2010)

Ja wie immer Paladine? Warlocks? Schurken?..Hauptsache alles auser Magier


----------



## Tris10 (30. März 2010)

bloodstained schrieb:


> *
> Hybridklassen* push?Find ich immer ne Frechheit wenn die hybriden vordern mehr dmg oder mehr heilen zu können wie die reinen dmg Klassen...ein großer buff hier würde ich echt für fehl am Platz finden.
> 
> Die gängigen Ranglisten find ich eigentlich recht in Ordnung, wirklich imba oder op ist niemand ...und wie wir alle Wissen ist es letztendlich* nur eine Frage der Technik*(/Zitat ende) und vorallem des Eq. Das war so, ist so und wird immer so bleiben in WoW wie auch in fast jedem andren.



_(Hybridklassen: Pala, DK, Schami, Druide, Priester, Krieger)_
Ich habe nicht davon gesprochen, dass die Hybridklassen im DMG vor den reinen DDs stehen sollen. Viel eher, das Pala und DK DD (beides Hybriden) viel zu viel DMG machen in WotLK im Vergleich zu Ihren Hybridkollegen. Zusätzlich ist der Pala in WotLK der Beste Tank und auch Heiler.
Deswegen hatte ich geschrieben, dass diese 2 Klassen die in WotLK Storytechnisch in den Hauptrollen spielen, sicher zurückfallen werden in Cata und eine andere Hybridklasse im Vergleich zu Hybriden (^^) vorne stehen wird. und da habe ich den Schami genannt, der in WotLK alles andere als verwöhnt wurde von Blizz. Genauso der Priester. Beides Klassen die wohl in Ihren jeweiligen Speccs nach vorne rutschen werden.

_(reine DD Klassen: Jäger, Hexer, Magier, Schurke)_
Unter den reinien DDs wird es vermutlich wie erwähnt und wie wir uns ja mehr oder weniger einig waren, der Jäger sein, der die DMG Listen anführen wird.


----------



## bloodstained (30. März 2010)

Tris10 schrieb:


> Deswegen hatte ich geschrieben, dass diese 2 Klassen die in WotLK Storytechnisch in den Hauptrollen spielen, sicher zurückfallen werden ...



Hm meinste das lag an der Story?Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass Blizz ähnliche Gedanken verfolgte...dks werdn wohl immer ne extra wurst bekommen da sie ja eine "Helden-Klasse" sind im Vergleich zu den andren "normalen" Klassen...und Palas? Sind für mich die lucky-looser von wotlk, eine hybrid Klasse die 95% ihrer Fähigkeiten und 100% ihrer Skillungen gut nutzen kann, kombiniert mit dem momentan doch recht starken und vorallem leicht zu ergatternden epic loot.


----------



## Deaded (30. März 2010)

Manche Leute verstehen es einfach nicht . . . 

Man nimmt doch nicht einfach 5-6 DD´s mit weil die alle grad Tollen schaden fahren!
Sonst könntest du nach diesem Argument auch 6 DK mitnehmen und wirst glücklich!
Geht das?? 
Ich denke es macht alles schwerer!
Balance aus Range und Melee DD´s muss vorhanden sein . . . dazu muss man beachten das sich Buff´s und Debuffs im Raid möglichst gut ergänzen!
Und auch wenn der Schurke zb keinen Buff beisteuert, ,er steuert am Boss Debuffs dazu die gut sind und von jedem DD´s in der gruppe gern gesehen werden! [Grausamer Kampf??]  . . . desweitern kann der Schurke als einer der wenigen Klassen viel und regelmässig unterbrechen ... was ihn wertvoll macht! (Todeswhisper zb!!!)
Dazu kommen noch Schurkenhandel und CC!
Also ist eine gute Klassenkomposition immer von vorteil!
(Wenn Schamanen ihre Totems und Kampfrausch nicht hätten würd die doch meistens kaum einer mitnehmen! Gibt halt bessere Melee und Range DD´s)

Mal völlig davon abgesehen, egal wieviele Rollen ein Hybrid einnehmen "KÖNNTE" . . . spielen kann er trotzdem nur eine!
Und wieso liegen regelmässig die Reinen DD´s an der Schadensspitze??
(Wann hat jemand das letzte mal nen Ele oder ne Eule an Platz 1 im Raid gesehen??)

DU bist gerne gesehen im Raid! Aber wenn ich als RL schon nen Schurken in der Gruppe hab nehm ich ne Katze mit WEIL ICH DEREN BUFFS DABEI HABEN WILL!!!! Nicht weil sie mehr Schaden macht als du!^^ 
Raidkomposition ist halt nicht immer leicht ... Und wenn ich schon nen Druiden dabei hab . . . hol ich mir nen anderen DD/Tank/Heal dazu!
Damit sich die Klassenfähigkeiten unterstützen.
Und schlussendlich geben auch Hybriden dem Raid ihre Vorteile nur einmal mit!
Ich brauch keine 2 Katzen und 3 Ele in einem Raid. Aber 1 Katze, 1 Schurke, 1 Mage, 1 Hexer, 1 Ele . . . dann hab ich aus 5 verschiedenen Quellen Buffs und Debuffs zur verfügung sowie verschidenen Klassenfähigkeiten.

Nicht böse gemeint  . . . aber JEDE Klasse ist im Raid nützlich . . .


----------



## Alux (30. März 2010)

Ich denke mal das die Stoffies OP werden.

Ein Grund ist schon weil sie mehr Stamina kriegen ergo werden sie auch schwerer sterben sprich sie halten mehr aus. 
Außerdem werden alle Zauberklassen Attributmäßig sehr verändert.


----------



## Deaded (30. März 2010)

bloodstained schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nenn mir bitte mal einen Zeitpunkt in der WoW Historie in der Schurken auf dem selben Platz standen wo Ele Schamanen oder Boomkins heute DMG technisch im Raid stehen??
Sie haben immer in den ersten drei Rängen mitgespielt. Vom vergegangen PvP OP sein red ich mal nicht!^^ ;o)

WotLK hat Schurken villeicht nicht so stark bevorzugt wie DK´s oder Pala´s . . . aber wirklich schlecht zu spielen waren Schurken nie!
3.3.3 hat viele Talente im Täuschungsbaum gestärkt - und ich kann jetzt mal nur so von den reaktionen aus unserem TS berichten wenn unser PvP Junkie Schurke LACHEND einen Kill nach dem anderen bekannt gibt!^^
(Das letzte mal hab ich irgendwo bei 73 aufgehört zu zählen . . . ^^)
Der freut sich seid 3.3.3 den Hintern weg!^^
Aber wie gesagt . .. ich verlass mich da halt nur auf die Meinung meiner Gilden kollegen ...  die machen das erst ein paar Jahre ... ^^

Mal davon abgeshen . . . ich sagte "ein wenig OP"!!!!^^
Das ist wichtig!
Nicht so OP wie DK oder Pala . . . aber immer noch genug OP um regelmässig DMG mässig allen anderen davon zu laufen.

So long . . .

dEaD



PS: Genug gehört?? ^^


----------



## gloob (30. März 2010)

dürfte wohl der hunter sein,entweder op oder er wird zu schwach sein.




@fremder  ich muss als hunter auch n mm und sv skill,sowie das passende gear haben,nur so am rand.... und es zwingt dich ja keiner dualspec zu nutzen,also is das mit dem 2 sets farmen für hybride ne schlechte ausrede....


----------



## bloodstained (30. März 2010)

Deaded schrieb:


> Nenn mir bitte mal einen Zeitpunkt in der WoW Historie in der Schurken auf dem selben Platz standen wo Ele Schamanen oder Boomkins heute DMG technisch im Raid stehen??
> Sie haben immer in den ersten drei Rängen mitgespielt. Vom vergegangen PvP OP sein red ich mal nicht!^^ ;o)
> 
> WotLK hat Schurken villeicht nicht so stark bevorzugt wie DK´s oder Pala´s . . . aber wirklich schlecht zu spielen waren Schurken nie!
> ...



Okay fassen wir mal zusammen...Schurken sollen gut im dps sein weil sie nur das können aber viel stärker als Schamis zb. sollen sie auch nicht sein? Das Schurken im PvP mit dem richtigen EQ einigen Klassen überlegen sind spricht auch dafür, dass Schurken eine Reine PvP Skillung haben, welche manch andren Klassen vielleicht fehlt jedoch muss auch der Skill und EQ vorhanden sein sonst ist man schnell fast food als Lederträger...mehr als dps im Raid und PvP kann ein Schurke auch nicht.
Spiele lange genug einen Schurken um selber die einzelnen Facetten mitbekommen zu haben, welche der Schurke in WoW durchlebt hat. In den Anfängen von wotlk zb war der dmg output so schwach, das man es als Schurke schwer hatte einen Platz in nem raid zu finden da hauptsächlich ranges gesucht wurdn und man im Raid nur mit maximal besten eq stand einem jäger oder Hexer würdig war welcher lange nicht so gut vom eq war...also gogo umspecc auf schurken wurfstern skill? Fehlgeschlagen! also was nu?tanken? nööö healen? auch nich!
Zum glück änderte sich dies im Laufe des letzten Jahres und der Schurke hat wie er jetzt da steht sogar 2 vernünftige Raid Skillungen wobei beide ihre Vor-und Nachteile haben und wenn der Spieler seinen Schurken vernünftig spielt und alles raushaut was der Lederträger zu bieten hat macht er auch vernünftigen dmg im raid.Wenn nicht sogar DEN dmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber was kommt dann?
OOOOHHHHHH BUUUUUHHHH der Schurke macht mehr dmg als mein Schami oder Pala so geht das aber nicht wenn ich *mal*(da haben wir den Knackpunkt) DD spiele will ich auch oben stehen im P****meter!!! Der Schurke is doch voll imba und op 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was soll man denn da als Schurkenspieler sagen?
Ja okay alle Klassen(vorallem die hybriden) sollen im dps gleich stark sein?
Schurke kann sich hinten anstellen und im notfall kann er ja immernoch als healer mit Froststoffverbänden fungieren*hust* oder paar sekunden mit verblassen tanken *hust hust*
Also ich bitte dich nochmal jegliche op Begründungen von den puren dd klassen sei es Magier, Hexer oder Schurke zu überdenken...


----------



## Akurosan (24. April 2010)

Würde mal stark auf Gebrechenhexer tippen.
Es wurde ja gesagt dass die Kämpfe länger dauern sollen, dass Lebenspools gepusht und angeglichen werden und auch Rüstungen angepasst werden.

Ich glaube das ist der Punkt an dem es für Gebrechenhexer erst richtig interessant wird. Auf lange Kämpfe ausgelegte Klasse, starke Selbstheilung, Hit and Run mitDots, Soullink und ein gutes Lebenspolster und 
nun auch die Möglichkeit sich auf schwierige Feine einzustellen mit dem neuen Soulshardsystem mit dem man fast alle Zauber modifizieren kann. Das kann nur eine sehr sehr böse Mischung
werden.
Schurke will kicken? Instantfear. Ciao. Pala kommt zu nah? Dot dot Raketenstiefel an, weg bzw. Port + Sprint. 
Dass Sachen wie Seelensteine jetzt nicht mehr gefarmt werden müssen werden noch dafür sorgen dass jeder Hexer garantiert immer seinen Seelenstein drauf haben wird bzw. seinen Gesundheitsstein macht die 
Sache nicht besser. 
Jetzt noch gutes gear, Ingineurskunst mit den Stiefeln und ein fähiger Spieler hinter dem PC = gute Nacht.

Klingt alles sehr spaßig und ich habe irgendwie selber Lust nochmal nen Hexer hochzuzocken, aber ich hoffe die anderen Klassen bekommen noch Fähigkeit und Schadensanpassungen, um mit dem mithalten zu können.


PS: Frostmage spielt sicher auch oben mit wegen jetzt schon der Fähigkeit, extrem lange zu überleben. Mit noch mehr CC im Addon, mehr Leben, neuen Talenten und einer vielleicht vorteilshaften Rüstungsanpassung wirds sicher noch knackiger.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (24. April 2010)

Magier!
Massenschafung, 100% Critchance! Gnomenmagier bekommen auch noch eine Rassenspezifische Fähigkeit dazu, die es erlaubt alle Gegner in einem Umkreis von 100m zu töten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Wenn ich irgendwas falsch in der Aufzählung habe, schickt mir bitte den Link zu der Buffedshow mit diesem Anfangsgag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## butzibutz (24. April 2010)

cata ist noch nicht im öffentlichen verkauf und hier wird schon der erste "OP" thread eröffnet... RESPEKT


----------



## benwingert (24. April 2010)

also nur davon ausgehend wers nötig hat: dk dd jetz schrein wider alle rum dk is eh schon op aber das is nich wirklich so vor ihm sind noch schurken. und mages. und dudus. und fast jede andere klasse
also: /vote for dk dd buff und pls nerf dk tank^^

edit: dk tank solo vs sartharion. dk tank gewinnt.


----------



## Annovella (24. April 2010)

Ganz klar der Hexenmeister.


----------



## Al_xander (24. April 2010)

Wl denk ich


----------



## Masterio (24. April 2010)

merc91 schrieb:


> ich würde spontan tippen, dass es irgendwas plattentragendes sein wird. die klassen finde ich hat blizz ja eh am liebsten. auch wenn sie das mal öfters am krieger statt immer nur am pala oder dk zeigen könnten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du bist einer dieser spieler die lange bzw viel spielen und dabei trotzdem nix rauskommt...du bist bestimmt bei so machen auf der ignor-liste beheimatet.


----------



## likoria (24. April 2010)

Ich hoffe mal stark auf Schurken und nicht "schon" wieder Palas und so...^^

aber ist ja eh ansichtssache Klassen die vielleicht nicht stärker sind aber leichter zu spielen sind kommen einem Op vor(Faceroll ftw!)


----------



## wildrazor09 (25. April 2010)

Ich freu mich als Hexerauf Cata 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orthrus (25. April 2010)

Natürlich die Hexenmeister,

 wir bekommen eine Armee der Höllenbestien,
 beschwören statt der Verdammniswache Illidan persönlich
 und unsere Succubus lernt Gruppensex und feiert Orgien bis das ganze Schlachtfeld erschöpft am Boden liegt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit untoten Grüßen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (26. April 2010)

Bin ich der einzige der diesen Thread fast vollkommen sinnlos findet und alles angekreuzt hat?^^


----------



## Moktheshock (26. April 2010)

Ganz klar overpowerd wird der Flamer... Da er wie immer ein Haar in der Suppe finden kann...


btt. ich denk mal das im Pvp der Mage durch diese Nebelbank intressant wird und der Pala im Pve/Pvp mit seinem Assistenten der den Job macht^^


----------



## Edanos (26. April 2010)

Ich hoffe das keine Klasse OP wird aber ich schätze der Schurke wird OP bleiben, der Mage ist ja schon im PvP fast OP und wird es diesmal richtig und evtl. auch der DK.


----------



## Duselette (26. April 2010)

icht tippe auf worgen oder goblins, die total OP sind. Hat mir meine Kristallkugel nämlich erzählt, weil die weiss ganz genau, wie die Klassen in Cata sein werden. 

man man man so ein Unsinn: es wird eine komplette Umarbeitung der Talentbäume und Spielweisen eingeführt und ihr jammert jetzt schon rum wer denn OP ist. Als ob einer von euch das auch nur ansatzweise wissen könnte... 

Genauso könnte man jetzt schon eine Umfrage einführen dass 

Raids in Cata total easy sind
die Hardmodes nur ein Witz
und die heroischen Instanzen nur tank & spank ist


----------



## Fox82 (26. April 2010)

butzibutz schrieb:


> cata ist noch nicht im öffentlichen verkauf und hier wird schon der erste "OP" thread eröffnet... RESPEKT



Ja, so seh Ichs auch...Sinnloser Thread, sinnloser Threadtitel mehr Käse zum whine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Caps-lock (26. April 2010)

Druiden bleiben nach wie vor OP. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gibt keine Klasse die sein kann:
Nahkämpfer
Fernkämper
Off-Tank
Def-Tank
Heiler 
heilender Fernkämpfer
gernkämpfer Heiler


----------

